# My daughter requests a wether critque



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

My daughter LOVES TGS and she wanted to take pictures of her wether so that you all could give her some tips/pointers for him. This is our first year in FFA so any info will be appreciated.

We think that the main thing we will have to watch is his weight-he is a big boy and 84lbs right now. He was born the 28th day of March 2011 and our main fair show is the 2nd week of March 2012.

We grain him 2x's a day (show feed) and I have chosen to still provide him w/sudan hay (just a little) 2x's a day as well. He stays in our buck pen, so no pasture. He is an easy keeper.

Please excuse the muddy pictures--it had just rained all night the morning my daughter took them


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, the first two pictures don't do this boy justice! Hes a very handsome guy.

Second picture. If his front legs were farther back, almost in a brace, you could see that he has a very nice brisket with good attachement from neck to shoulder and shoulder to back. Good length, nice depth. 
Third picture, his left leg is farther up, but I bet if it were to be in the correct place he would have a nice chest. Not wide as some, but wider then most.
Over all I think he could use a lot more muscle. He looks a little too 'flabby around the back leg and also the back. You don't want him too chubby. He nees exercise. He needs to stand up on his back legs to reach his food. Take him on walks. Walk him up and down stairs. Heck put him on a treadmill (supervised.  ) The judge is going to look at muscle.

I hope he does well for your daughter at the show!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, we will do more muscling excercises. My daughter is really good--goes out and works with him everyday. They do walk together but not enough to muscle him up. I will let her know--we could work out some stair type excercises. :thumb: thanks!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think his main thing is firm muscle. Muscle is typically the biggest thing you look for in a market animal. He could use some firmining over his top and in his leg. A pic from behind would help to show his twist and the natural muscle he has there. I think with some excercise he could be really nice. 

Just curious, what % grain do you use?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We are feeding 18% protein  to the bucks and wethers

does anyone have a place on-line where they have pictures of their wethers posted? We think looking at some, for reference will help. How do you all exercise your wethers? I was thinking of maybe building some sort of step type obstacle for my daughter to have him climb over.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is a picture of my wether. He was my first year goat also, so definatley not the best one on the circuit. He did place 3rd-5th in his class on average but not never made his cut or anything big like that. If you give me your email adress I'l email some pics of other peoples wethers. Just don't feel right posting them up here.

Anyway here is my wether about 2 weeks before the state fair where I sold him. His main problem was being narrow based and lacking muscle in his leg and through his twist IMO. You guys can critque him as you see fit.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

He is a pretty wether! I am pm'ing you my e-mail  Thanks for doing this--it will help us alot :thumb:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sent the pics. Its no problem!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

What a handsom man! When you set him, make sure you set his front legs MUCH wider. Show him off. :wink:


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree on the muscling - the judges are really liking that. Its hard though, especially if you are at work all day, to fit exercise into it. I make my daughter get her wether out on a leash and run him to get him going, then she can take the leash off and run and he chases her - its very cute. Of course, then he gets distracted by a weed or a bush ....

I also feed hay twice a day along with grain, but the hay feeder is up high so they have to stand on two legs to eat it. I also have her old swingset club house in their pen, which they jump up into many times during the day. Every little bit helps ...

He's a nice looking guy. Just a question because its something we just ran into - does your fair require them to have their milk teeth? My daughter was going to take her almost one year old, and he lost his ....


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Our shows all require milk teeth... I think most wether shows do


----------

